# Have attachments show in Outlook emails



## masconomo (Aug 23, 2003)

Does anyone know how I can get the icons of my email attachments (the pdf icon for example) to show within the body of the text? All my attachements that I send can only be be opened with the paperclip but every now and again I'll get an email from someone and the attachment is right there in the body of the email. I'd like to be able to do that too.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Try the following....

Open Outlook -> Tools -> Options -> Mail Format -> Compose in this message format: -> Rich Text

Open a New E-mail and insert attachment. The attachment should be displayed in the body of the message.


----------



## masconomo (Aug 23, 2003)

I think that works -- but what features do I lose by changing from HTML?


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Take a look at the following link:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HP012329961033.aspx

Let me know if you still have questions.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

There is nothing you can do really as the recipient of the e-mail messages. It is based upon the format that the messages are sent out in. So received messages are based upon what the sender has setup. Gamecockfan has already shown you how to change the format.

Here is a quick break down of attachments and messages formats and how the attachments are attached.

Attachments Bar:

HTML
Plain Text

In the body of the e-mail message:

Rich Text


----------

